# Game 40 Grizzlies(11-28) at Cats(15-24)7PM Sat 1/19



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

This game conflicts with the Duke game so I'll miss some of it.Hard to say if we can get back on track.The Grizzlies haven't won many games this season,but they have a pretty decent core and they can run up some points if you don't play good transition defense.If they were in the East they'd likely be a playoff team IMO,but they're in the West and they can't compete out there.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Crap...doesn't look like this game will even be on LP...they probably don't think anyone cares about this game either way


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Okay I guess this game will be on League Pass...I just assumed it wouldn't when Yahoo didn't show anyone broadcasting it and I couldn't see it scheduled on local TV


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

It's it on News 14 tonight? or just league pass


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

We better be able to take this game, Richardson is starting to know his role, Wallace and Richardson should just SHARE the role as number one guy. That way both of them get rests...


Also who is the most dangerous offensive weapon for memphis?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Not listed on the News14 schedule And WMYV has an ACC game coming on at 8PM.It is listed on the League Pass schedule though,so Memphis must be televising it.

We need to win this game.I was doing some math based on the rate we've been winning on the road and the number of road games we have remaining.It doesn't look good if you figure we are going to continue losing nearly all our road games.


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

Richardson and Wallace are showing why there the top scorers, both of them are doing awsome


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

What a shocker, absolutely no help for Richardson and Wallace.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I like the Nascar Night uniform...They should just go with this look all the time...


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow Jason Richardson has 30 points in 3 quarters!


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

Wallace is taking the game over now


Memphis is getting a little to close for comfort though


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

Jason Richardson with another DAGGER!!! he should try the 3 point contest maybe???



Only thing bad now is that was Richardson's fifth foul, time to unload WALLACE!!!


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

It would be a chore,but Gerald isn't that far from a quadruple double right now,28pts,7 stls,6 rebs and 6 assists(one blocked shot as well)...Nowhere near enough time left.Up 14 with 5 and a half minutes left.


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

Whats Richardson's career high for points in a game? 44? Cause he has 38 now...he has five fouls though, not looking good for him in breaking his record. Don't really care all that much as long as we get the W


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Richardson with 38 and 14, that's amazing


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

i wish they showed more bobs games in canada.. still, i do know whats up.

the performance of j-rich & g.wall tonight was pure illness..

i didn't know rich could hit the boards like that.. 14 big ones.. along with them 38.

and gerald say's, AYE, let me one up you... *28 points, 7 rebounds, 6 assists, 7 steals and a block... god... DAMN!*

now them cats are getting in a groove.. they are gonna play spoiler to alot of great teams this season.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Richardson always kills us. Did it all the time in Golden State.

And I don't get the chance to see Wallace much. I'm always amazed at how he in the passing lanes. It looked like they had every pass scouted.


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

J-Rich's career-high is 44 pts. But he equaled his rebs career-high with 14 boards.

P.S.


Diable said:


> I like the Nascar Night uniform...They should just go with this look all the time...


^ Co-signed! Those were awesome:


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

those are some nice jerseys, never saw them the other night.


----------

